# Squats!



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## heavyiron (Feb 3, 2012)

Very educational...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 3, 2012)

I just showed my wife... She's now downstairs doing squats.


----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Feb 7, 2012)

seems miraculous.


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 26, 2012)

My wife just declared that 'Butt Pic'' is a phony......she says that the two women are of different ages..........


----------



## colochine (Feb 26, 2012)

I like women that's do squats!

View attachment 40562

View attachment 40563

My favorite...
View attachment 40564


----------



## Nivek (Feb 27, 2012)

very useful...


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 27, 2012)

That first picture doesn't look like someone who does squats - just has a good ass. No hamstring development at all.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Feb 28, 2012)

I've seen the girl in the pic on the right. As sassy said, she doesn't do sqauts. I remember the pic from some trance/dubstep album artwork..  but yes, squats are great for women. ATG is the way to go


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 28, 2012)

more ass...


----------



## ripsid (Feb 29, 2012)

that seems fantastic.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 29, 2012)

FWIW this is a squat 







use a spotter!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## GEZA (Mar 2, 2012)

That ass is so hot,did she do squats?


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow,i'd love to have a try,lol.


----------



## Kimi (Mar 5, 2012)




----------

